# egg sharing after 3 failed icsi



## ma-me28 (Aug 21, 2010)

i have had 3 failed icsi cycles our first resulting in an early miscarriage, i am currently looking at other treatments one being egg sharing as we have no funds and prob wouldnt be able to save enough for full cycles of icsi i was wondering if anybody knows of any clinics where i would be suitable for egg sharing despite the 3 failed cycles im 30 yrs old and in our last cycle i produced 17 eggs.


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

I am new to egg sharing well hoping to start july/aug time 

I think it says on my paperwork that you cant egg share if you have had 3 failed cycles but not sure if that's the same rule for all clinic's 

Hope someone else comes along and gives you another answers


----------



## ma-me28 (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks for your reply every day ive seen one clinic say 3 and others ive researched say 2 but at our follow up our specialist thought egg sharing could still be an option and to research other clinics but im not having any luck.x


----------

